# Goats and Japanese Stiltgrass/Microstegium



## GoatRancher11 (Sep 20, 2013)

Folks,

I am reading some google reviews that goats will eat this stuff and many say they will not.  I rent mine out to clear brush and the folks which recently contacted me have ONLY "Japanese stiltgrass or Microstegium" and want it cleared.  I just saw it and that is all it is.

Now having goats, I know they like a variety of stuff and a couple of them ate a little of it today when I took it to the farm (however I had pulled it up and they also weren't hungry and were mostly chewing on cud at the same time) but all that is at this place is this stuff.

I assume that if they are put on this only by itself and this is all they have to eat, they will eat it BUT I am unsure about doing this.  

I would love to hear some of your experiences with this stuff.  Obviously it is an invasive specie but will my goats eat it???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dang.  No one has ever put goats on Japanese Stiltgrass?


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Sep 21, 2013)

Will goats eat Japanese Stiltgrass if this is all that is available for them to eat?


----------



## elevan (Sep 21, 2013)

Please have patience, wait for an answer and do not post in multiple forums the same question.  Thank you.


----------

